
What if we had a great standard library in JavaScript? - ingve
https://medium.com/@thomasfuchs/what-if-we-had-a-great-standard-library-in-javascript-52692342ee3f
======
visarga
It would be great to have a standard library but what will it contain and what
will be left out?

How about locally caching 10-20 of the top libraries, so we skip including
React, LoDash and what-not in every page? And I don't mean CDN caching, but
having a separate cache right in the browser.

------
mchahn
> Many of the packages on NPM are literally one-liners.

I've never seen one in the 2 or 3 years I've browsed NPM for my needs. Can
someone provide some examples?

